# Foggy Headlights



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a 04 a4 GTO and the headlights are kinda foggy. Is there anything out the that can clean this up and restore them to look like new? Ive heard of crystal view but im afraid because its a sanding technique. I have also heard of clear plastic polish. A solution that walmart sells. Any safe working suggestions?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Most headlight restore kits are a lot of work and may be more than you need. Buy the plastic polish you saw and rub your but off. I bet it will get them looking great, as long as you don't have bad scratches. I use it on all my cars for the headlights, tailights, and any other plastic. It's great for the plastic over the dash or radio too. A microfiber towel and time - you'll be amazed.

Once done, wax exterior lights to keep them looking good.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Mike_V said:


> Most headlight restore kits are a lot of work and may be more than you need. Buy the plastic polish you saw and rub your but off. I bet it will get them looking great, as long as you don't have bad scratches. I use it on all my cars for the headlights, tailights, and any other plastic. It's great for the plastic over the dash or radio too. A microfiber towel and time - you'll be amazed.
> 
> Once done, wax exterior lights to keep them looking good.


Nice! ill try that Thanks for the help!:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Meguiars sells a headlight restoration kit. I seen it used on one of those car shows on TV looked pretty straight forward.

Once you sand and restore those plastic lenses it will be routine doing so. The lenses will fog up more frequent. My local repair shop told me this as this was their experience with refinishing plastic lenses they stated these lenses have a protective coating on them that will sand off when being restored. They quoted me a price of 45.00 per headlight lens for my wife's 04 GA.. hers is just starting to develop a "crust" to it. I didn't think their price was out of line.
Perhaps after you refinish the lens apply either a clear bra on the lens or lens armor I see on some sites. Maybe this will slow the glazing over of the plastic?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Meguiars sells a headlight restoration kit. I seen it used on one of those car shows on TV looked pretty straight forward.
> 
> Once you sand and restore those plastic lenses it will be routine doing so. The lenses will fog up more frequent. My local repair shop told me this as this was their experience with refinishing plastic lenses they stated these lenses have a protective coating on them that will sand off when being restored. They quoted me a price of 45.00 per headlight lens for my wife's 04 GA.. hers is just starting to develop a "crust" to it. I didn't think their price was out of line.
> Perhaps after you refinish the lens apply either a clear bra on the lens or lens armor I see on some sites. Maybe this will slow the glazing over of the plastic?


I saw that Meguiars restoration kit the other day. I might go back and pick it up. Thanks!


----------

